# 2007 Pearson Z-32 is here!!!!



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

very nice looking bow, I might try one myself next year fro hunting..........


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

I forgot to mention that these bows have Barnsdale laminated limbs!!!

Jim


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

it is alot of bow for the price these are selling for..............


i'm anxious to draw that cam, just to feel waht it is like...............


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Which one do I want....Z34.....Z32..........


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice looking bow......the cam looks something like the cam on my Kodiak Titan 34


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

MoNofletch said:


> Which one do I want....Z34.....Z32..........



get both..............:darkbeer:


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

LHpuncher said:


> get both..............:darkbeer:


Good idea. Then he can send one to me.:wink:


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

*How long?*

How long will they be at this price???


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

They will be at this price for a while.

Jim


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Got my Z34 from Jim! WOW! It is beautiful!! I will have to find time to shoot it now!!!!! Thank you Jim!


----------

